# Postfix Problems

## GR1NCH

Alright... I'm having problems with postfix. I cannot even get it to send e-mail to local addresses!

Postfix starts and stops with no errors, I can telnet to localhost port 25 and get a 220 [hostname] ESMTP Postfix.

So I try to send an e-mail: Mutt -x root

When I do so, no errors are reported, but I check the root mailbox and no messages appear!

when I look at the logs this is what is reported:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 28 21:27:37 yahiko postfix/pickup[10651]: warning: connect #1 to subsystem public/cleanup: Connection refused
> 
> Jul 28 21:27:47 yahiko postfix/pickup[10651]: warning: connect #2 to subsystem public/cleanup: Connection refused
> ...

 

What's wrong??[/quote]

----------

## KTMLC4

Hello,

yesterday I installed Postfix. I got no Socket Link /var/spool/postfix/public/cleanup. I managed to create the Socket Link manual and now I have the same error with connection refused in my syslog.

Did you get the Socket Link /var/spool/postfix/public/cleanup with emerging postfix?

Thanks

----------

## Felix

what does postfix check say?

----------

## KTMLC4

I tried a "postfix check". No message on the console or in syslog. Meanwhile I tried a "post-install create-missing". No effekt.

Has someone emerged postfix-1.1.11-r4.ebuild and got the Socket Links in /var/spool/postfix/public?

----------

## KTMLC4

When I installed the master.cf file from the original source at postfix.org everthing works fine.

----------

## Xamot

After emerging the lastest ebuild for postfix, updating the master.cf, and restarting postfix, it stopped working. I got the same errors as above in my log file. Reverting to the previous version of the master.cf seems to work.

----------

## tonlwalk

This is my first post, so forgive me if I screw this up.

I had the same problem after emerging postfix a few days ago.  I took a look at the master.cf file.  If you look closely at the line which starts with "cleanup", you will probably see that the second or third column has a "-" while the lines above and below have "y" or "n".  Make that column (marked private) say "n".  Sorry to be vague, but I am running Gentoo at home and I am work where I run RedHat, so I am doing this from memory.

If you want to know more about the cleanup processes and what is going on here, take a look at the documentation at www.postfix.org.  Specifically, take a look at the diagram of how all the processes interact.  BTW, I am not a postfix expert, so my advice might be bad.

----------

## TheHaas

 *KTMLC4 wrote:*   

> When I installed the master.cf file from the original source at postfix.org everthing works fine.

 

Yes, I had the same problem and that's what I did --basically.

Go into portagaes distfiles directory (probably /usr/portage/distfiles), copy the portage tarball to another directory, untar it, and copy it's conf/master.cf over /etc/postfix/master.cf, stop postfix, and than start it again (I never trust reload .. . ) and that should be it . . .

----------

## fifthcent

 *Quote:*   

> Go into portagaes distfiles directory (probably /usr/portage/distfiles), copy the portage tarball to another directory, untar it, and copy it's conf/master.cf over /etc/postfix/master.cf, stop postfix, and than start it again (I never trust reload .. . ) and that should be it . . .

 

I was boggled by the same problem, and this seems to have fixed it   :Very Happy:   Thanks.

----------

